# Garden Layout Planner (FREE)



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

*Garden Layout Planner (FREE)* 
I think, lol. This planner is neat.You can adjust your gardens length and width,Then drag the vegges or flowers to where you want them,print or save. 

There you go,you can see your beautiful garden B 4 U plant,B 4 the weeds take over, and B 4 the bugs eat it up,and WIHH,B 4 its covered in snow:nana:

http://vegetableplanner.vegetable-gardening-online.com/


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Here is a link to another one that is similar and specifically for square foot gardeners. This one can be saved as individual beds and one can build a large garden from it. http://www.gardeners.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Gardeners-Site/default/Page-KitchenGardenDesigner


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Belfrybat said:


> Here is a link to another one that is similar and specifically for square foot gardeners. This one can be saved as individual beds and one can build a large garden from it. http://www.gardeners.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-Gardeners-Site/default/Page-KitchenGardenDesigner


 :bow:
Thanks.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the links! Those are really neat! I have a balcony/deck/container garden planned for the spring (I'm renting and the owners don't want me to dig up their lawn), and because my deck is a rectangle, this works perfectly! One square per container!

 :thumb:


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

Very cool! thank you!


----------



## offGridNorthern (Jan 1, 2006)

What fun! How is it the garden always looks different on paper than it does in August??


----------

